# Les posts inutiles - LE RETOUR!



## nato kino (16 Juillet 2002)

_Valà... On peut continuer ici maintenant._


----------



## barbarella (16 Juillet 2002)

le chien a retrouvé sa niche (le chien c'est moi)  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## nato kino (16 Juillet 2002)

Elle est toute propre!
Je l'ai récurée à fond!

_La niche biensur... Pas Maman!!!_  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## barbarella (16 Juillet 2002)

Bon on peut dire tout ce qu'on voudra, moi dans trois petites semaines je serai  là  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## barbarella (16 Juillet 2002)

[quote='tanplan]  [/quote]

Merci TANPLAN ça sent tout bon, tout propre, un peu vide, mais on va y remédier très vite. Je sens que je vais me déchaîner.............


----------



## barbarella (16 Juillet 2002)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

>



T'es vraiment un bon petit gars  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## nato kino (16 Juillet 2002)

Merci Barbarella... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif 
Je fais des efforts!

Tu pars longtemps sous les cocotiers?
Tu pourrais me ramener un coquillage? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (16 Juillet 2002)

J'aime les postes inutile !!!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (16 Juillet 2002)

gjouvenat a dit:
			
		

>



Pas vous ??? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## barbarella (16 Juillet 2002)

Pour toi  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## nato kino (16 Juillet 2002)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">Citer:</font><hr />
 Pour toi   <hr /></blockquote> 






  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## barbarella (16 Juillet 2002)

gjouvenat a dit:
			
		

>



Les posts inutiles c'est  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## nato kino (16 Juillet 2002)

Du 100% naturel sans aditifs! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## barbarella (16 Juillet 2002)

[/b]<hr /></blockquote>


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2002)

T'en aurais pas deux,trois douzaines,que j'vous prépare ça pour ce soir. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## barbarella (16 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr />* T'en aurais pas deux,trois douzaines,que j'vous prépare ça pour ce soir. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 



*<hr /></blockquote>

deux, trois douzaines  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif , je crains le pire  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif pas envie de jouer le retour II moi  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## barbarella (16 Juillet 2002)

avec un peu de retard  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




santé à tous


----------



## thant (16 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />* avec un peu de retard  

santé à tous     *<hr /></blockquote>

Je suis invité ?


----------



## barbarella (16 Juillet 2002)

yen a pour tout ceux qui en veulent  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thant:</font><hr />* 

Je suis invité ?  *<hr /></blockquote>

Bien sur que oui  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />*






yen a pour tout ceux qui en veulent  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif    *<hr /></blockquote>

Merci Belle enfant  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## nato kino (17 Juillet 2002)

C'est les gants d'Alèm ou de donald autour de la bouteille? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## nato kino (17 Juillet 2002)

Dis donc BArbarella... Tu sais qu't'as d'beaux yeux?!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

Il te tient pas trop chaud ton nouveau manteau?
Tu veux pas que je te débarrasse pour être plus à ton aise? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## nato kino (17 Juillet 2002)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> * Bon on peut dire tout ce qu'on voudra, moi dans trois petites semaines je serai  là  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif   *








Au fait... C'est bon? T'as trouvé un maillot?
Faudrait pas abimer ton manteau tout neuf dans l'eau de mer...! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## barbarella (17 Juillet 2002)

Les gants, c'est les siens 






  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2002)

Sexy  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
Demain je montre le bas  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif


----------



## barbarella (17 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr />* Dis donc BArbarella... Tu sais qu't'as d'beaux yeux?!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

Il te tient pas trop chaud ton nouveau manteau?
Tu veux pas que je te débarrasse pour être plus à ton aise? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

Je voulais ce manteau, 






J'ai pas trouvé ma taille  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## barbarella (17 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr />* Dis donc BArbarella... Tu sais qu't'as d'beaux yeux?!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

Il te tient pas trop chaud ton nouveau manteau?
Tu veux pas que je te débarrasse pour être plus à ton aise? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

C'est ce manteau que je voulais :






J'ai pas trouvé ma taille (80X80)  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## barbarella (17 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr />* Sexy  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
Demain je montre le bas  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif 



*<hr /></blockquote>

Pourquoi remettre à demain ?  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />* 

Pourquoi remettre à demain ?  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif    *<hr /></blockquote>
Bon  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif


----------



## nato kino (17 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />* Les gants, c'est les siens 






  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif    *<hr /></blockquote>









  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## nato kino (17 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr />* 
Bon  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif 



*<hr /></blockquote>

un peu lourd pour se baigner non?! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr />* 

un peu lourd pour se baigner non?! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

J'ai peur pour la belle enfant,un vrai nid à barracuda ce truc  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

Par contre,t'a vu sur quoi elle se rabat pour le manteau  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif


----------



## nato kino (17 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr />* 

J'ai peur pour la belle enfant,un vrai nid à barracuda ce truc  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

Par contre,t'a vu sur quoi elle se rabat pour le manteau  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif 



*<hr /></blockquote>

Aucun risque! J'ai la pelade! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr />* 

Aucun risque! J'ai la pelade! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

Ben justement la belle enfant dort sur de la pelade  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
(avec rocky),vois pluto (sans jeu de mot /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif)


----------



## nato kino (17 Juillet 2002)

Tant qu'elle ne fait pas de mal à mes puces, j'suis pas contre qu'elle se roule sur moi! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## nato kino (17 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />* 

C'est ce manteau que je voulais :






J'ai pas trouvé ma taille (80X80)  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif    *<hr /></blockquote>

Si je vois quelque chose dans le genre, je te ferai signe. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## barbarella (17 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr />* 
Bon  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif 



*<hr /></blockquote> /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif impressionnant   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## barbarella (17 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr />* 



Par contre,t'a vu sur quoi elle se rabat pour le manteau  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif 



*<hr /></blockquote>

Là tu confonds avec Cruella d'enfer, moi je suis l'amie des animaux, et jamais je ne leur ferais de mal. (mon moment sincérité)  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## macinside (17 Juillet 2002)

bon c'est pas tout ça


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />* 

C'est ce manteau que je voulais :







J'ai pas trouvé ma taille (80X80)  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif    *<hr /></blockquote>

Voilà c'est fait  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif Belle enfant.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr />* bon c'est pas tout ça




*<hr /></blockquote>

Tu t'as fais mal ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif


----------



## aricosec (17 Juillet 2002)

quand faut yaller,faut yaller !





 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr />* quand faut yaller,faut yaller !





 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif    *<hr /></blockquote>

voyons voir Forbidden Désolé.


----------



## barbarella (17 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr />* 

Voilà c'est fait  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif Belle enfant.



*<hr /></blockquote>


Merci petit scarabée  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />* 


Merci petit scarabée  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/blush.gif


----------



## nato kino (17 Juillet 2002)

Te voilà beau maintenant! T'es tout confusionné! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2002)

[quote='tanplan]*





  Te voilà beau maintenant! T'es tout confusionné! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *[/quote]

Ouais,c'est ça aussi la grosse drague de scarabée  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
Simple et efficace  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif 
Tu rougis,tu baisses les yeux,et,hop bisous sur le crâne d'uf du scarabée,ça marche aussi sur la truffe ?


----------



## nato kino (17 Juillet 2002)

Pas vraiment...
Faut dire qu'à force de fourrer mon nez partout...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr />* Pas vraiment...
Faut dire qu'à force de fourrer mon nez partout... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Oui mais ça sert aussi...
Tiens regarde qui ramène une étoile de plus à papa  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## nato kino (17 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr />* 

Oui mais ça sert aussi...
Tiens regarde qui ramène une étoile de plus à papa  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif 



*<hr /></blockquote>





Prépare moi vite un p'tit truc à grignoter pour tout de suite...
Dans deux posts, je passe accro! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## nato kino (17 Juillet 2002)




----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr />* 





Prépare moi vite un p'tit truc à grignoter pour tout de suite...
Dans deux posts, je passe accro! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

Heu...Pouvez répéter siou plait  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## nato kino (17 Juillet 2002)




----------



## nato kino (17 Juillet 2002)

C'est le


----------



## nato kino (17 Juillet 2002)

Je vais nous chercher un vieux rhum et je reviens tout de suite...
Juste deux petite minutes... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## nato kino (17 Juillet 2002)

Valà valà... Je suis de retour avec la demoiselle!
On allait pas laisser passer ça tout de même!
Une nouvelle étoile (normalement, enfin avant quoi) et un nouveau grade... Santé tout le monde! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2002)

Pas facile de trouver un gateau digne de ce nom à c't'heure çi  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif


----------



## nato kino (17 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr />* Pas facile de trouver un gateau digne de ce nom à c't'heure çi  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif 



*<hr /></blockquote>
C'est pas grave, c'est l'intention qui compte! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif 

Il te resterait pas une ou deux conserves de confit d'oie des fois? J'ai une de ces faims moi ce soir!!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
C'est pas encore demain que je rentrerai dans mon maillot de bain!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr />* 
C'est pas grave, c'est l'intention qui compte! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif 

Il te resterait pas une ou deux conserves de confit d'oie des fois? J'ai une de ces faims moi ce soir!!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
C'est pas encore demain que je rentrerai dans mon maillot de bain!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

Allez Hop,du truffé ( /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif )pour 'tanplan.


----------



## nato kino (17 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr />* 

Allez Hop,du truffé ( /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif )pour 'tanplan.




*<hr /></blockquote>






Dit donc toi... Tu serais pas en train de me faire le beau?... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_C'est bon ton truffé là!_  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## nato kino (17 Juillet 2002)

Bon! Un dernier verre de rhum?
Pour finir la bouteille...






  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr />* 






Dit donc toi... Tu serais pas en train de me faire le beau?... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Tu préféres un os  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif   *


----------



## nato kino (17 Juillet 2002)

Je garde mon truffé! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2002)

Je creuse pour l'os,et,voilà c'que j'trouve /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## nato kino (17 Juillet 2002)




----------



## nato kino (17 Juillet 2002)

Tu me garde ça tranquille pour demain et on se fait une grosse omelette avec Barbarella et The Big...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bonne nuit petit scarabée! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr />* Tu me garde ça tranquille pour demain et on se fait une grosse omelette avec Barbarella et The Big...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bonne nuit petit scarabée! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif 

*<hr /></blockquote>

Bonne nuit  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## barbarella (17 Juillet 2002)

Ca y est zêtes réveillés, on vous attend au resto, pour boire le champ en l'honneur de Thebig   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2002)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> * Ca y est zêtes réveillés, on vous attend au resto, pour boire le champ en l'honneur de Thebig   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif    *



J'voudrais pas dire,mais j'commence à m'inquiéter pour 'tanplan,
avec ce qu'il a bu depuis 2 jours,faudrait pas qu'il finisse à la
rubrique des chiens écrasés /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## barbarella (17 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr />* 

J'voudrais pas dire,mais j'commence à m'inquiéter pour 'tanplan,
avec ce qu'il a bu depuis 2 jours,faudrait pas qu'il finisse à la
rubrique des chiens écrasés /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 



*<hr /></blockquote> 









*T'inquiète, il est en bomme compagnie*


----------



## barbarella (17 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />* 









T'inquiète, il est en bomme compagnie



*<hr /></blockquote>

*eh ben, ils ont pas perdu de temps*


----------



## kisco (17 Juillet 2002)

WOOOHOOOOO !!

/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif 500e post /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif 
/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## barbarella (17 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kisco:</font><hr />* WOOOHOOOOO !!

/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif 500e post /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif 
/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif     *<hr /></blockquote>


*Braaaaaavooooooo*


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Juillet 2002)

/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  
meeeeerciiiiiii !
/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kisco:</font><hr />* WOOOHOOOOO !!

/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif 500e post /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif 
/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif     *<hr /></blockquote>






500 Fois


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kisco:</font><hr />* WOOOHOOOOO !!
/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif 500e post /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif 
*<hr /></blockquote>
--------------------------
Bravo Cisco ! surtout pour un vieux routard comme toi !... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
Ah pardon, c'était "kisco" !
ps : les techniciens apprécieront (hihi)


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* 
--------------------------
Bravo Cisco ! surtout pour un vieux routard comme toi !... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
Ah pardon, c'était "kisco" !
ps : les techniciens apprécieront (hihi)  *<hr /></blockquote>


----------



## aricosec (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr />* 




*<hr /></blockquote>

_c'est une maison bleue
 accrochée a la colline_ 
la ! la! la ! la ! lalére......

de qui vous savez et que j'ai oublié
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr />* 

c'est une maison bleue
 accrochée a la colline 
la ! la! la ! la ! lalére......

de qui vous savez et que j'ai oublié
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif    *<hr /></blockquote>
Un ami à tanplan"le fox terrier"enregistré chez "la voix de son maître" /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## barbarella (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr />* 

c'est une maison bleue
 accrochée a la colline 
la ! la! la ! la ! lalére......

de qui vous savez et que j'ai oublié
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif    *<hr /></blockquote>

Pourtant LEBUCHERON il est inoubliable, Février de cette année là, lalalalala........ /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## barbarella (18 Juillet 2002)

bon, un petit dernier pour la route


----------



## aricosec (19 Juillet 2002)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> * bon, un petit dernier pour la route
> 
> 
> 
> ...



stop,docteur BARBARELLA !ce suppo ,ça va faire mal,êtes vous sure de votre  ordonnance ? et les ailettes de coté,ne vont elles pas déchiré le fondement du patient ?le   prototype est osé,je vous rappelle que les cobayes sont peu nombreux,et qu'il faudrait leur faire signer une décharge(merde encore le post du DUDE qui me perturbe) une sorte de je risque tout,pensez aux conséquences si vos clients se vident sur les dalles immaculées du BAR
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif 

enfin je vous aurais avertie  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## barbarella (19 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr />* 

stop,docteur BARBARELLA !ce suppo ,ça va faire mal,êtes vous sure de votre  ordonnance ? et les ailettes de coté,ne vont elles pas déchiré le fondement du patient ?le   prototype est osé,je vous rappelle que les cobayes sont peu nombreux,et qu'il faudrait leur faire signer une décharge(merde encore le post du DUDE qui me perturbe) une sorte de je risque tout,pensez aux conséquences si vos clients se vident sur les dalles immaculées du BAR
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif 

enfin je vous aurais avertie  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif    *<hr /></blockquote>

C'est vrai que vu comme ça, ça risque d'être ch.... je modifie donc ma prescription  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





C'est mieux non ? nooon ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif 

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## barbarella (19 Juillet 2002)

Jolie, ta nouvelle photo Petit Scarabée  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2002)

Mais elle veut dire ciao ...


----------



## nato kino (19 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr />* Mais elle veut dire ciao ...
*<hr /></blockquote>


----------



## barbarella (20 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr />* 






*<hr /></blockquote>


Franchement, vous respectez vraiment rien, bande de garnements  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## nato kino (20 Juillet 2002)

Il me manque aussi beaucoup mais c'est pas en pleurant qu'on lui redonnera envie de poster, non? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif


----------



## nato kino (20 Juillet 2002)

Tout ça à cause d'un kebbab pas frais...! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif


----------



## barbarella (20 Juillet 2002)

[quote='tanplan]* Tout ça à cause d'un kebbab pas frais...! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif   *[/quote]


Ouais, mais un donner kebbab  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## nato kino (20 Juillet 2002)

Et j'ai pas été malade moi! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## barbarella (20 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />* 


Ouais, mais un donner kebbab  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif    *<hr /></blockquote>

Ya des gens qui se rendent pas compte, on leur donne un kebbab, "DONNER KEBBAP" en langage populaire, et, qu'est-cequ'ils font ?


*ILS LE RENDENT*  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## barbarella (21 Juillet 2002)

*bon, ben, rien *


----------



## aricosec (21 Juillet 2002)

[quote='tanplan]* Valà... On peut continuer ici maintenant. *[/quote]

 on ne va pas se gêner   

j'ai testé la couleur blanche au dessus,hé bien ça marche !  youpi ! super pour  mes messages codés


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr />* 

 on ne va pas se gêner   

j'ai testé la couleur blanche au dessus,hé bien ça marche !  youpi ! super pour  mes messages codés    *<hr /></blockquote>

Y a intèrét    /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## barbarella (22 Juillet 2002)

Tiens !  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif je viens seulement de remarquer qu'il y a (e) à côté d'enregistré(e)


----------



## barbarella (22 Juillet 2002)

Cette nuit, je sais pas si c'est à cause des brochettes ou du rosé, je ne dormais pas et jai tout à coup repensé à cette réflexion de Thebig :


*"Et tu crois vraiment que si elle m'avait mise à la porte, la première chose que je ferais, c'est me masturber sur le trottoir ???* 


Fou rire et plus mon mari râlait plus j'avais envie de rire, c'est vraiment du délire ce forum
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif et oui y'en a qui s'amuse de rien  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## nato kino (22 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />* Cette nuit, je sais pas si c'est à cause des brochettes ou du rosé, je ne dormais pas et jai tout à coup repensé à cette réflexion de Thebig :


"Et tu crois vraiment que si elle m'avait mise à la porte, la première chose que je ferais, c'est me masturber sur le trottoir ??? 


Fou rire et plus mon mari râlait plus j'avais envie de rire, c'est vraiment du délire ce forum
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif et oui y'en a qui s'amuse de rien  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif    *<hr /></blockquote>





 ce The Big tout de même...! Et  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## barbarella (22 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr />* 





 ce The Big tout de même...! Et  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

j'allais juste le dire /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Sir (27 Décembre 2002)

Mon post


----------



## barbarella (27 Décembre 2002)

Ou le mien ?


----------



## Sir (27 Décembre 2002)

Le mien prime


----------



## barbarella (27 Décembre 2002)

Quelle galanterie, jeune-homme


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Décembre 2002)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> * Quelle galanterie, jeune-homme
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ces djeunes alors !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Barbarella, je mets n'importe lequel de mes posts à tes pieds ...


----------



## ApplePie (27 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* 
Ces djeunes alors !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Barbarella, je mets n'importe lequel de mes posts à tes pieds ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<hr /></blockquote>
ouais, mais c'est pas la bonne taille...


----------



## Sir (27 Décembre 2002)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> * Quelle galanterie, jeune-homme
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oups ! J'oubliais


----------



## barbarella (27 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par SirMacGregor:</font><hr />* 
Oups ! J'oubliais  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

C'est bien ce que je disais


----------



## Sir (27 Décembre 2002)

Pas grave !


----------



## bebert (23 Janvier 2003)

Et vlan ! Passe moi l'éponge !


----------



## barbarella (23 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * Et vlan ! Passe moi l'éponge !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu fais du ménage dans les archives bébert ?


----------



## Luc G (23 Janvier 2003)

Gare à vos pieds,
Le bebert
a pris son faubert
ça va dépoussiérer

Ya que son bureau
Qu'est encore crado.











(Alors, cet aspirateur ??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## bebert (23 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> *
(Alors, cet aspirateur ??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)   * 

[/QUOTE]

C'est le troisième sac qui se déchire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! Décidément c'est aspirateur n'aime pas la poussière


----------



## barbarella (23 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 

C'est le troisième sac qui se déchire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! Décidément c'est aspirateur n'aime pas la poussière 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Fallait prendre un DYSON, 200 sacs l'aspirateur sans sac


----------



## gribouille (24 Janvier 2003)




----------



## bonpat (7 Février 2003)

J'en reprendrais bein une part!


----------



## barbarella (7 Février 2003)

Non rien


----------



## bonpat (7 Février 2003)

Une heure précise?


----------



## barbarella (7 Février 2003)

ical ne marche plus


----------



## bonpat (7 Février 2003)

118


----------



## barbarella (7 Février 2003)

Plus que 882


----------



## bonpat (7 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Plus que 882   * 

[/QUOTE]
Pas totalement inintéressant.


----------



## nato kino (8 Février 2003)

Mais pas résolument passionnant non plus.


----------



## Luc G (8 Février 2003)

C'est le marais. Faut attendre que ça se décante.


----------



## aricosec (8 Février 2003)

poursuivons la serie  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





prenez un pigeon bien dodu
plumez le dans une eau bouillante
passez au micro onde
servez chaud


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * poursuivons la serie  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




prenez un pigeon bien dodu
plumez le dans une eau bouillante
passez au micro onde
servez chaud 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

il ya pas de whiskey a mettre ?


----------



## bonpat (17 Février 2003)

Bon et bien moi, je vais me coucher.
Après tout je me lève tôt et je dois rien à personne.


----------



## bonpat (26 Février 2003)

&lt;---     Encore un post et je suis à 200 !


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Février 2003)

D'ou le sujet du thread


----------



## barbarella (26 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * &lt;---     Encore un post et je suis à 200 !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Comment ce post peut-il être inutile ? L'évènement mériterait l'ouverture d'un thread


----------



## bonpat (26 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Comment ce post peut-il être inutile ? L'évènement mériterait l'ouverture d'un thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

_*J'aime bien ressortir les vieux thread un peu poussiéreux
dans lesquelles nous avions mis beaucoup de nous-même
et dont nous nous souvenons à peine* _ 
Victor Hugo


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

J'aime bien ressortir les vieux thread un peu poussiéreux
dans lesquelles nous avions mis beaucoup de nous-même
et dont nous nous souvenons à peine  
Victor Hugo   * 

[/QUOTE]












il a dit ca


----------



## barbarella (26 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 












il a dit ca  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
c'est un multi-pseudo


----------



## nato kino (26 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 












il a dit ca  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Victor oui, Hugo je pense pas, mais va savoir avec ces deux lascards là...


----------



## iMax (26 Février 2003)

Allez, je m'y met...

J'ai quelques épisodes de Happy Tree Friends à vous proposer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...

Voici donc le premier...


----------



## bonpat (26 Février 2003)

*  Un post ne sera jamais inutile
A celui qui tout entier se donne
Pour être aimé par vos pupilles
A travers vous il se pardonne. * 
Baudelaire (Charles)


----------



## barbarella (26 Février 2003)

Quelle culture !!!


----------



## ApplePie (26 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr />_ Un post ne sera jamais inutile
A celui qui tout entier se donne
Pour être aimé par vos *pupilles * 
A travers vous il se pardonne._
Baudelaire (Charles)






   [/b] 

[/QUOTE]
*... et un post à l'oeil, un  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*


----------



## RV (26 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ApplePie:</font><hr /> * 
... et un post à l'oeil, un  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 

[/QUOTE]

le droit ou le gauche ? *


----------



## nato kino (26 Février 2003)

_Au royaume des aveugles, les borgnes sont rois._  Et toc !!


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Février 2003)

là je vois pas


----------



## nato kino (26 Février 2003)

C'est normal, de profil, la différence ne saute pas aux yeux. _Arfff !!_


----------



## bonpat (27 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> *25/02/03 18:14
 &lt;---     Encore un post et je suis à 200 !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est de la folie, à ce rythme la je vais tous les bouffer !


----------



## nato kino (27 Février 2003)

Tu révises tes fables de La Fontaine ?


----------



## bonpat (27 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Tu révises tes fables de La Fontaine ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Je dois vraiment être naze mais je comprends rien.
Bon j'en profite pour me faire un petit post en passant...


----------



## nato kino (27 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

Je dois vraiment être naze mais je comprends rien.
Bon j'en profite pour me faire un petit post en passant... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

La grenouille qui veut se faire plus grosse que le boeuf...


----------



## bonpat (27 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

La grenouille qui veut se faire plus grosse que le boeuf... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

quel est le record de post en 24 h?
Je vais peut-être le battre !!!


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

Je dois vraiment être naze mais je comprends rien.
Bon j'en profite pour me faire un petit post en passant... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

V'la que ta tete fou le camp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




arretes un peu de flooder, repose toi les zyeuzyeux un peu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



tu vas finir par nous faire une crise de surmenage aigue


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

quel est le record de post en 24 h?
Je vais peut-être le battre !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

t'es en vacances ou t'as rien d'autre a faire ?


----------



## bonpat (27 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

t'es en vacances ou t'as rien d'autre a faire ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
Et bien, je suis au boulot pourquoi?


----------



## krystof (27 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
Et bien, je suis au boulot pourquoi? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Donc, t'es en vacances


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
Et bien, je suis au boulot pourquoi? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

donc t'as rien d'autre a faire


----------



## bonpat (27 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

Donc, t'es en vacances  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Attendez les p'tits gars, moi j'arrive à 7h00 et je repart à 19h00 c'est pas vraiment des vacances.
En plus je lis tellement de connerie que je suis obligé de répondre toute la journée.


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
Attendez les p'tits gars, moi j'arrive à 7h00 et je repart à 19h00 c'est pas vraiment des vacances.
En plus je lis tellement de connerie que je suis obligé de répondre toute la journée.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

cqfd : donc apres 19h00 t'es plus la?


----------



## bonpat (27 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

cqfd : donc apres 19h00 t'es plus la? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Ben je poste de chez moi.


----------



## nato kino (27 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

quel est le record de post en 24 h?
Je vais peut-être le battre !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Un 'tit peu au dessus ou en dessous des 200, tu as encore de la marge !!


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Février 2003)

Donc entre 07h00 et 19h00 il faut que tu en postes environ 17 ce qui fait un toutes les 3min30. 

Bon courrage et amenes les sandwichs


----------



## bonpat (27 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * Donc entre 07h00 et 19h00 il faut que tu en postes environ 17 ce qui fait un toutes les 3min30. 

Bon courrage et amenes les sandwichs  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

j'aime pas les challenges, je préfère rester naturel...


----------



## nato kino (27 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * Donc entre 07h00 et 19h00 il faut que tu en postes environ 17 ce qui fait un toutes les 3min30. 

Bon courrage et amenes les sandwichs  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

T'aurais pas oublié un zéro des fois ?


----------



## nato kino (27 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
En plus je lis tellement de connerie que je suis obligé de répondre toute la journée.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Des conneries, oui, mais rédigées avec amour, à la force du poignet.


----------



## bonpat (27 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Rédigées avec amour, à la force du poignet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]

"Amour" serait-ce une marque de pen-cil ?


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

T'aurais pas oublié un zéro des fois ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

euh en fait c'est 17 / heure
200 / 12 = 16.6666...


----------



## bonpat (27 Février 2003)

Sur un air connu (si on veut : Vilaine Fermière)

C'est une merde de journée
Je vais me coucher...

j'connais pas la suite


----------



## me (27 Février 2003)

C'est donc ici qu'il faut venir pour augmenter son nombre de posts et devenir "Accro à MacG" meme si tu n'y connais rien en Mac ???


----------



## iMax (28 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
quel est le record de post en 24 h?
* 

[/QUOTE]


Je me demande si c'est pas alèm qui l'a


----------



## bonpat (28 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par iMax:</font><hr /> * 


Je me demande si c'est pas alèm qui l'a 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Je me demande rien
mais je me réponds


----------



## bonpat (5 Mars 2003)

Tiens, on dirait qe plus personne n'a rien à dire.


----------



## Onra (5 Mars 2003)

BOUH !!!


----------



## Onra (5 Mars 2003)

Ca fait peur hein... quand on se croit seul !!!


----------



## bonpat (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Onra:</font><hr /> * Ca fait peur hein... quand on se croit seul !!!











* 

[/QUOTE]

un peu !
j'en profite pour vous vous dire qu'on s'autorise à penser dans les milieux autorisés que bonbat ferait un bon habitué(e) sur MacG


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Onra:</font><hr /> * BOUH !!!
* 

[/QUOTE]

Ca va pas de crier comme ca en pleine sieste


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (6 Mars 2003)

WAAAZZZZAAAAAAA !!


----------



## alèm (6 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par iMax:</font><hr /> * 


Je me demande si c'est pas alèm qui l'a 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

j'vois pas qui ça pourrait être d'autre à part Slug!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mais Slug et moi sommes très secrets, nous ne révélons plus nos chiffres (de peur que des imbéciles fassent comme nous !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## nato kino (6 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 
 ... de peur que des imbéciles fassent comme nous !!   * 

[/QUOTE]

C'est très "select" comme club...


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr> * WAAAZZZZAAAAAAA !!
* 

[/QUOTE]

WAZHAAAA


----------



## barbarella (6 Mars 2003)

J - 2


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * J - 2  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

hein?


----------



## aricosec (6 Mars 2003)

un petit en passant  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





oui moi ça va  !


----------



## bonpat (14 Mars 2003)

demain c'est vendredi et après c'est le week-end !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeesss  !!!


----------



## bonpat (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * demain c'est vendredi et après c'est le week-end !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeesss  !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

va te coucher bonpat !


----------



## bonpat (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

va te coucher bonpat !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]
oki, j v


----------



## Blob (16 Mars 2003)

ël canton ëd le polemiche da bonpat



Përchè a vanta dì "nò" ai dialèt a scòla



L?articol "Devoluzione, il veleno nascosto" dël Professor Gian Luigi Beccaria, Pressident ëd l? "Associazione di Linguistica Italiana", publicà ancheuj 29 dë Stèmber 2002 su "La Stampa" (sempe chila!), an dà l?ocasion ëd dëscute torna ij concet, e ij preconcet, ch'a anvlupo tuti ij dëscors an sle lenghe, ij dialet e le minoranse dël Bel Pais (ch?a l?é nen mach un formagg, darmagi).


----------



## bonpat (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr /> * ël canton ëd le polemiche da bonpat



Përchè a vanta dì "nò" ai dialèt a scòla


L?articol "Devoluzione, il veleno nascosto" dël Professor Gian Luigi Beccaria, Pressident ëd l? "Associazione di Linguistica Italiana", publicà ancheuj 29 dë Stèmber 2002 su "La Stampa" (sempe chila!), an dà l?ocasion ëd dëscute torna ij concet, e ij preconcet, ch'a anvlupo tuti ij dëscors an sle lenghe, ij dialet e le minoranse dël Bel Pais (ch?a l?é nen mach un formagg, darmagi).  * 

[/QUOTE]

J'aime beaucoup Antonioni dans le texte (et ailleurs, non !)


----------



## kamkil (16 Mars 2003)

Mackie, là tu peux t'en donner à coeur joie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'en profite aussi un peu


----------



## macinside (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kamkil:</font><hr /> * Mackie, là tu peux t'en donner à coeur joie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'en profite aussi un peu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

je fais ce que je veux (avec mes cheveux)


----------



## bonpat (11 Avril 2003)

demain c'est encore vendredi et après c'est toujours le week-end !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeesss !!!


----------



## Laurent T (11 Avril 2003)

Aujourd'hui il y a du vent et j'ai mangé un sandwich au thon


----------



## barbarella (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Laurent T:</font><hr /> * Aujourd'hui il y a du vent et j'ai mangé un sandwich au thon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est fascinant


----------



## Laurent T (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

C'est fascinant  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est le but 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et là je regarde la cinquième


----------



## barbarella (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Laurent T:</font><hr /> * 

C'est le but 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et là je regarde la cinquième 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

impressionnant


----------



## Laurent T (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

impressionnant  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Et encore tu n'as rien vu ma grande


----------



## KARL40 (11 Avril 2003)

Plus qu'une heure de boulot et je rentre délibérer avec moi même pour désigner le vainqueur de la coupe Google.


----------



## KARL40 (11 Avril 2003)

Et m....., il flotte !!


----------



## barbarella (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * Et m....., il flotte !!   * 

[/QUOTE]

mais il ne coule pas


----------



## barbarella (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

mais il ne coule pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

zut, c'est le contraire : il coule car il ne flotte pas


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Avril 2003)

quoi de neuf sinon?


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * J - 2  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

J+2


----------



## barbarella (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

J+2  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 





* 

[/QUOTE]

j'en sais pas plus que toi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




c'etait quoi d'abord ce "J-2"


----------



## barbarella (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

j'en sais pas plus que toi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




c'etait quoi d'abord ce "J-2"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Un post inutile


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Un post inutile  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











* 

[/QUOTE]






 d'ou le sujet


----------



## barbarella (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 






 d'ou le sujet  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ben voilà


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Ben voilà  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

comme celui-ci


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Avril 2003)

comme celui-la


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Avril 2003)

celui-ci aussi en fait parti


----------



## barbarella (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * celui-ci aussi en fait parti 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 




* 

[/QUOTE]

ah bon


----------



## aricosec (11 Avril 2003)

*arretez  les tortures ! *







.
.


----------



## aricosec (11 Avril 2003)




----------



## bebert (12 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> *






* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## barbarella (12 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 




* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## bebert (12 Avril 2003)




----------



## nato kino (12 Avril 2003)




----------



## Finn_Atlas (12 Avril 2003)

J'ai mangé une pomme aujourd'hui !


----------



## barbarella (12 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * J'ai mangé une pomme aujourd'hui !  * 

[/QUOTE]

On s'en fout


----------



## nato kino (12 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

On s'en fout  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
je dirais même plus : on s'en fout


----------



## kamkil (12 Avril 2003)

Mackie post pas ici?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (12 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 
On s'en fout  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]















 Parce que on ne se moque pas de ce çà :

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Laurent T:</font><hr /> * Aujourd'hui il y a du vent et j'ai mangé un sandwich au thon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Hein ?


----------



## barbarella (12 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Hein ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Aucun rapport entre un sandwich au thon et une pomme


----------



## Finn_Atlas (12 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Aucun rapport entre un sandwich au thon et une pomme  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est sur ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Il doit y avoir plus d'experts en thon qu'en pomme dans le coin !!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (12 Avril 2003)

Non rien : c'était juste pour ne pas être pris en sandwitch par Barbarella


----------



## Ruban (13 Avril 2003)

I...NU...TI...LE


----------



## Finn_Atlas (13 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Ruban:</font><hr /> * I...NU...TI...LE    * 

[/QUOTE]

7 lettres....pas mieux !!!


----------



## nato kino (13 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Ruban:</font><hr /> * I...NU...TI...LE    * 

[/QUOTE]
En plein dans le sujet !!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (18 Avril 2003)

Tiens j'irais bien chez le coiffeur aujourd'hui ....


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Tiens j'irais bien chez le coiffeur aujourd'hui .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Moi j'y suis allé hier !.... très chouette ce shampooing aux oeufs !!!


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2003)

---------


----------



## krystof (19 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
Moi j'y suis allé hier !.... très chouette ce shampooing aux oeufs !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

L'important est de savoir si c'est un shampooing 3 en 1.


----------



## barbarella (22 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Tiens j'irais bien chez le coiffeur aujourd'hui .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu n'y es toujours pas allé


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Tu n'y es toujours pas allé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Mais comment le sais-tu ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Prerima sort de ce corps !!!!


----------



## barbarella (22 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Mais comment le sais-tu ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














* 

[/QUOTE]

Je sais tout


----------



## krystof (23 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Je sais tout 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Mais tu ne diras rien.


----------



## barbarella (23 Avril 2003)

Peut-être, qui sait


----------



## krystof (23 Avril 2003)

Va savoir.


----------



## Ilitch (23 Avril 2003)

passionant...


----------



## bebert (26 Avril 2003)

Vous pouvez fermer ce thread. Il est devenu inutile.


----------



## Oizo (26 Avril 2003)

Ecran bleu


----------



## Oizo (27 Avril 2003)




----------



## bonpat (5 Juin 2003)

Quelqu'un aurait l'heure ?


----------



## barbarella (5 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * Quelqu'un aurait l'heure ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

Laquelle veux tu ?

L'heure de se lever, d'aller travailler, de manger, de dormir, de flooder, c'est au choix


----------



## bonpat (5 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Laquelle veux tu ?

L'heure de se lever?* 

[/QUOTE]
Déjà fait, trop tard

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * d'aller travailler?* 

[/QUOTE]
Déjà fait, trop tard

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * de manger?* 

[/QUOTE]
Déjà fait, trop tard

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> *  de dormir? * 

[/QUOTE]
Je suis en train de travailler, moi !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * de flooder?  * 

[/QUOTE]
Voilà ce que je cherchais...


----------



## bonpat (5 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Roberto Vendez:</font><hr /> * 
10:54 39
Non !
10:54 46
48
Non... ! Rhâa ! Ca change TOUT LE TEMPS ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
J'ai l'impression que tu retardes ...


----------



## barbarella (5 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
Voilà ce que je cherchais...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Et on dit merci à qui ?


----------



## bonpat (5 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Et on dit merci à qui ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
C'est l'heure ? on peut flooder ?


----------



## barbarella (5 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
C'est l'heure ? on peut flooder ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

Il n'y a pas d'heure pour les braves


----------



## barbarella (5 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Tiens j'irais bien chez le coiffeur aujourd'hui ....  * 

[/QUOTE]

Encooooooore


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Encooooooore   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

héhé? ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













En fait j'ai menti je n'y suis toujours pas allé !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













. Mais promis je vous en parle. (apparemment il leur faut toujours un fil rouge de discussion ..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 interessant je note ....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Juin 2003)

allez j'y vais, parait qu'y a une fête de la musique dans le coin


----------



## barbarella (22 Juin 2003)

Alors, c'était bien, cette fête


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Juin 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> * Alors, c'était bien, cette fête
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oui


----------



## nato kino (22 Juin 2003)

Pas mal !! On voit d'ces trucs parfois...!!


----------



## krystof (22 Juin 2003)

[QUOTE='tanplan] * Pas mal !! On voit d'ces trucs parfois...!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

C'était pas bien Sweet Potatoes


----------



## nato kino (22 Juin 2003)

Siiiiiiiiiiiii !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Je crois qu'ils cherchent une troisième choriste d'ailleurs...


----------



## nato kino (22 Juin 2003)

Pas même une petite corde de cassée...


----------



## nato kino (22 Juin 2003)

Par contre... Le rosé...


----------



## krystof (23 Juin 2003)

[QUOTE='tanplan] * Pas même une petite corde de cassée... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















* 

[/QUOTE]

Je comprends qu'avec son jeu de scène terrible, tu aies eu du mal à fixer l'image


----------



## nato kino (23 Juin 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Je comprends qu'avec son jeu de scène terrible, tu aies eu du mal à fixer l'image
> 
> ...


Un véritable kangourou branché sur du 220 v !!


----------



## krystof (23 Juin 2003)

Y a t-il eu un ZIP public ou pas


----------



## nato kino (24 Juin 2003)

Avant le rosé non, après je ne sais plus...


----------



## bonpat (26 Juin 2003)

Je vais me chercher un café.
Quelqu'un en veut un ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2003)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> * Je vais me chercher un café.
> Quelqu'un en veut un ?   *



Vi, bien serré avec deux sucres, siouplait


----------



## barbarella (26 Juin 2003)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> * Je vais me chercher un café.
> Quelqu'un en veut un ?   *



Je préférerais une boisson fraîche, merci


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2003)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> * Je vais me chercher un café.
> Quelqu'un en veut un ?   *



Bon, ça vient ce café avant qu'il soit évaporé


----------



## nato kino (26 Juin 2003)

vous avez pensé aux croissants ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2003)

[QUOTE='tanplan] * vous avez pensé aux croissants ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

... et aux petits pains au chocolat tièdes zé moëlleux


----------



## krystof (26 Juin 2003)

[QUOTE='tanplan] * Avant le rosé non, après je ne sais plus... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est simple : si tu as des douleurs, c'est qu'il ya eu un ZIP.


----------



## nato kino (26 Juin 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> C'est simple : si tu as des douleurs, c'est qu'il ya eu un ZIP.
> 
> ...







Même pour le mal de tête !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Alors Zip... !!


----------



## aricosec (26 Juin 2003)

ZIP !........... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









------------
PASTIS !


----------



## Philito (26 Juin 2003)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> * Je vais me chercher un café.
> Quelqu'un en veut un ?   *



c malin ça, on lit le post comme ça et hop j'ai envie d'un café..... j'en ramène....?


----------



## Philito (26 Juin 2003)

Bon personne répond tant pis pour vous !


----------



## nato kino (26 Juin 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> c malin ça, on lit le post comme ça et hop j'ai envie d'un café..... j'en ramène....?
> 
> ...


Avec plaisir. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et si tu trouves bonpat au détour d'un couloir, tu lui bottes les fesses de notre part !! Doivent être froids ses cafés maintenant...


----------



## Philito (26 Juin 2003)

[QUOTE='tanplan] * 
Avec plaisir. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et si tu trouves bonpat au détour d'un couloir, tu lui bottes les fesses de notre part !! Doivent être froids ses cafés maintenant... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

Bon allez, je vais en rechercher alors..... et ça me permettrait peut-être de croiser bonpat avec des cafés glacés..... c'est peut-être pas plus mal vu le temps    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Perco ou bodum ????


----------



## bonpat (26 Juin 2003)

Ohé ça va çca va.
je les avais pas fait avant les cafés ! Je suis passé à la boulangerie prendre :
- des pains au chocolat
- des pains aux raisins
- des croissants pur beurre
- des pains au lait + barres de chocolat au lait milka
- des petites brioches dorées

Vous voulez autre chose ?


----------



## nato kino (26 Juin 2003)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Vous voulez autre chose ?
> *


Un café chaud ?


----------



## barbarella (26 Juin 2003)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> * Ohé ça va çca va.
> je les avais pas fait avant les cafés ! Je suis passé à la boulangerie prendre :
> - des pains au chocolat
> - des pains aux raisins
> ...



Ne serait-ce pas plutôt l'heure de déjeuner


----------



## krystof (26 Juin 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *
> Elle est bien, la boulangère ?
> 
> 
> ...



Paraît qu'elle a des bonnes miches.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













D'accord, je sors aussi.


----------



## barbarella (26 Juin 2003)

On dit pas des bonnes miches, on dit des belles miches


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> * On dit pas des bonnes miches, on dit des belles miches    *



Toute autopromotion est interdite ici!


----------



## krystof (26 Juin 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> * On dit pas des bonnes miches, on dit des belles miches    *



Moi je dis "bonne", parce que je les ai goûtées. Elles sont au levain, c'est excellent.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Moi je dis "bonne", parce que je les ai goûtées. Elles sont au levain, c'est excellent.
> 
> ...











 espèce d'antropophage


----------



## Philito (26 Juin 2003)

Bon voilà un café pour qui veut....







Et dépechez vous tant qu'il est encore chaud...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









			
				barbarella a dit:
			
		

> * On dit pas des bonnes miches, on dit des belles miches    *



Merci pour cette précision  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Qu'on respecte un peu les boulangères aussi !!!


----------



## krystof (26 Juin 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Avec des fèves et un petit Chianti...hmmm..un vrai régal


----------



## nato kino (27 Juin 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Avec des fèves et un petit Chianti...hmmm..un vrai régal
> 
> ...


Quelle salade !!


----------



## krystof (27 Juin 2003)

[QUOTE='tanplan] * 
Quelle salade !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Niçoise...bien sûr.


----------



## nato kino (27 Juin 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Niçoise...bien sûr.
> 
> ...


Zip...


----------



## krystof (27 Juin 2003)

Fais gaffe que ça trempe pas dans l'huile d'olives.


----------



## nato kino (27 Juin 2003)

Aux sorties de routes tu veux dire ?


----------



## krystof (27 Juin 2003)

C'est la birou...heu...la déroute alors.


----------



## aricosec (27 Juin 2003)

je sais pas pour vous,mais je trouve qu'il fait chaud en ce moment ????


----------



## nato kino (27 Juin 2003)

Un peu de tenue mon garçon, vous vous égarez... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_Votre... Votre fermeture là... Vi, là, en bas... elle baille..._


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2003)

[QUOTE='tanplan] * Un peu de tenue mon garçon, vous vous égarez... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Votre... Votre fermeture là... Vi, là, en bas... elle baille...












* 

[/QUOTE]






 Pfffffff faut tout faire soi même, ici


----------



## aricosec (27 Juin 2003)

[QUOTE='tanplan] * Un peu de tenue mon garçon, vous vous égarez... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Votre... Votre fermeture là... Vi, là, en bas... elle baille...












* 

[/QUOTE]
.
oui,mais moi je met un slip kangourou,ça fait moins peur aux mamys


----------



## PetIrix (27 Juin 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> *
> .
> oui,mais moi je met un slip kangourou,ça fait moins peur aux mamys
> 
> ...



... mais ça fait un peu plus peur à toutes les autres !


----------



## bonpat (30 Juin 2003)

- bonsoir bonpat !  
- ah oui bonsoir !? il est quelle heure ? </font> 
 - très tard. tu veux rester dehors ?  
- non, non je vais sur le lit. </font> 
 - allez dors maintenant.  
- je vais essayer. Personne n'a essayé de me joindre? </font> 
 - non dors maintenant.  
- t'es sûre ? parce que j'avais cru entend... </font> 
*PAF !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*  
 <font color="blue"> - tu vois tu dors maintenant.
 </font>


----------



## barbarella (5 Juillet 2003)

Ca va bonpat ?


----------



## aricosec (6 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> * Ca va bonpat ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.
et HOP


----------



## anntraxh (6 Juillet 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> *
> .
> et HOP
> 
> ...



et BAOUMMMM ! 

et mairdeuuuuuuuuh ! ... ça fait mal !


----------



## barbarella (6 Juillet 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> et BAOUMMMM !
> 
> ...



Pas trop de mal j'espère anntrahx


----------



## anntraxh (6 Juillet 2003)

euuuuh non !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ça va ....


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Juillet 2003)

Pour poster utile,  Venez soutenir l'UltraFlood





pas plus de 2 posts de suite


----------



## anntraxh (6 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Pour poster utile,  Venez soutenir l'UltraFlood
> 
> 
> 
> ...



poster utile ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









dans l'Ultraflood ????


----------



## krystof (6 Juillet 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> poster utile ???
> 
> ...



Bah oui, ça c'est encore jamais vu.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Ok, j'y retourne.


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Juillet 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> poster utile ???
> 
> ...



si je t'assure


----------



## barbarella (6 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Pour poster utile,  Venez soutenir l'UltraFlood
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est mieux que rien


----------



## barbarella (6 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Pour poster utile,  Venez soutenir l'UltraFlood
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bon voilà j'ai soutenu,


----------



## barbarella (6 Juillet 2003)

Un petit pour la route


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Bon voilà j'ai soutenu,
> 
> ...



merci


----------



## aricosec (6 Juillet 2003)

JE
suite


----------



## aricosec (6 Juillet 2003)

suis
suite


----------



## aricosec (6 Juillet 2003)

solidaire


----------



## krystof (6 Juillet 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> * suis
> suite   *



Je suis impatient de la connaître.


----------



## krystof (6 Juillet 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> * solidaire
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The End


----------



## anntraxh (6 Juillet 2003)

vous avez dit inutile ?
par là ...


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Juillet 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> * vous avez dit inutile ?
> par là ... *



TROP TROP TROP BIEN 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




merci pour le lien


----------



## barbarella (6 Juillet 2003)

Etait-ce bien utile ?


----------



## Niconemo (6 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> * Etait-ce bien utile ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Peut-être... Ou peut-ête pas... Il faudrait en discuter plus sérieusement. Réunir quelques personnes bien informées (et de noble extraction s'entend). On noterait tout et après on publierait aux PUF. On peut peut-être en faire quelque chose de grand. Marquer d'un pierre blanche l'histoire de l'inutilité...




Non ?


----------



## barbarella (6 Juillet 2003)

Pourquoi pas ?


----------



## aricosec (6 Juillet 2003)

je suis d'accord avec niconemo.
quelqun qui a une signature de cette classe  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



.




.
est obligé d'etre le guide


----------



## aricosec (6 Juillet 2003)

c'est pour ça que je change d'avatar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






.
devinez mon signe astrale


----------



## Niconemo (6 Juillet 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> * c'est pour ça que je change d'avatar
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HYPOCAMPE ?


----------



## krystof (6 Juillet 2003)

Niconemo a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> HYPOCAMPE ?
> 
> ...



Ascendant ver solitaire


----------



## aricosec (7 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ascendant ver solitaire
> 
> ...


.
si tu continue tu va te faire SORTIR


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Juillet 2003)

Pour poster inutile, postez à l'UltraFlood


----------



## barbarella (7 Juillet 2003)

Ca va ?


----------



## Dark Templar (7 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> * Ca va ?  *


Et toi ?


----------



## barbarella (7 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> Et toi ?
> 
> 
> ...



Super, d'ailleurs j'ai une idée, sur le thème posts inutiles et idiots. Si on faisait un concours, celui qui reste le plus longtemps sans poster gagne, j'arbitre


----------



## krystof (7 Juillet 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> *
> .
> si tu continue tu va te faire SORTIR
> 
> ...



Je suis déjà dehors.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Je suis déjà dehors.
> 
> ...











Et la porte  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 qui va la fermer


----------



## krystof (7 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Toi, en sortant.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Toi, en sortant.
> 
> ...








 pas la peine de s'éverver  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je sors


----------



## Philito (7 Juillet 2003)

Je viens avec vous, je pourrais m'en fumer une comme ça....


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Super, d'ailleurs j'ai une idée, sur le thème posts inutiles et idiots. Si on faisait un concours, celui qui reste le plus longtemps sans poster gagne, j'arbitre
> 
> ...



impossible


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> * Je viens avec vous, je pourrais m'en fumer une comme ça....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Encore un et on pourra faire une belotte


----------



## Philito (7 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Encore un et on pourra faire une belotte
> 
> ...



Faudra qu'on m'apprenne seulement....


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Encore un et on pourra faire une belotte
> 
> ...



Un Tarot ca vous dit pas ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2003)

ou encore un poker aux dés  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est marrant, le poker aux dés


----------



## barbarella (17 Juillet 2003)

Vous trouvez pas qu'il fait chaud aujourd'hui ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> * Vous trouvez pas qu'il fait chaud aujourd'hui ?  *



En effet, mais avec ce qui vient de tomber  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ça va sans doute un peu s'arranger


----------



## Dark Templar (17 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> * Vous trouvez pas qu'il fait chaud aujourd'hui ?  *


Euh surtout hier, mais j'ai un doute là, d'un coup.
Ma réponse fait (un rien) avancer le sujet, ça a peut-être pas sa place ici ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon, je crois que tout le monde a posté avant moi, j'ai gagné ?


----------



## anntraxh (17 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> Euh surtout hier, mais j'ai un doute là, d'un coup.
> Ma réponse fait (un rien) avancer le sujet, ça a peut-être pas sa place ici ?
> 
> ...


tu as gagné le droit de te taire , Darkounet ! alors , heureux ?


----------



## Dark Templar (17 Juillet 2003)

_(ben oui, j'dois m'taire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)._


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> * Bêtement j'ai longtemps cru qu'Anntraxh était une fille (à cause d'Ann) et Oupsy un mec alors que non, mais peut-être que moi-même en fait... je sais pas.
> Tout est une vaste illusion et on s'en fout puisque rien n'a de valeur réelle, tout ici est du vent, des zéros des un, des pixels et des bits même pas odorants.   Pfff...    On s'en fout.   *








 Ben mon petit Roberto  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Une petite baisse de régime due à la chaleur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 Pourquoi n'irais-tu pas te ressourcer sur la margelle de la fraîche fontaine  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_et fais gaffe aux branches du chêne, des fois qu'un obsédé en dégringole..._


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> (ben oui, j'dois m'taire
> ...


----------



## Dark Templar (17 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


                     
           
           
      



_(Désolé d'être aussi vulgaire mais c'est pas beau de se moquer des gens)._


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...














 ah, ben ça alors, c'est bien balancé


----------



## Dark Templar (17 Juillet 2003)

_(Nan mais c'est vrai quoi, faut remercier les gens quand ils vous soutiennent)._


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...














 et t'en remets une couche


----------



## anntraxh (17 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1000010100100000100001010010000010000101001000001000010100100000

1000010100100000000011010000101010000101000011010000101010000101
0010000010000101001000001000010 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 1001000001000010100100000100001010010000010000101001000001000010

1001000001000010100001101000010101000010100001101000010100000110
10000101000100000


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> *
> 1000010100100000100001010010000010000101001000001000010100100000
> 
> 1000010100100000000011010000101010000101000011010000101010000101
> ...














 tu es majeure, donc tu écris ce que bon te semble  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 mais sincèrement, là, tu ne crains pas de choquer  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



c'est vraiment osé


----------



## barbarella (17 Juillet 2003)




----------



## bebert (17 Juillet 2003)




----------



## macelene (17 Juillet 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *
> Si Macelene et Barbarella se baignent je saurais la vérité.
> (Je suis déguisé en grenouille, ni vu ni connu ! En plus je fais un peu  crapaud, tu vois, comme ça y s' peut qu'elles m'embrassent pour voir...)
> Héhéhé.
> ...



 si tu te transformes en prince charmant? pourquoi pas , j'en ai pas encore rencontré.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *
> si tu te transformes en prince charmant? pourquoi pas , j'en ai pas encore rencontré.
> 
> 
> ...








 allez, à la flotte


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Juillet 2003)




----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



mais on se soigne  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









_du moins, on essaie_


----------



## la Zabeille (17 Juillet 2003)

Est-ce bien ici que l'on peut s'exprimer du moment que ca n'a pas de sens?


----------



## la Zabeille (17 Juillet 2003)

Dans ce cas je dirais :

"...A la recherche de l'inconnu qui suscite mon intéressement uniquement par sa force indéfiniment inconnue...mais qui resterait dans l'anonymat sous peine de mon désintéressant probable..." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







(Pensées du soir strictement personelles)


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2003)

Et un post inutile, pour la 12


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2003)

la Zabeille a dit:
			
		

> * Est-ce bien ici que l'on peut s'exprimer du moment que ca n'a pas de sens?
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 à vrai dire: un peu partout...


----------



## krystof (17 Juillet 2003)

la Zabeille a dit:
			
		

> * Dans ce cas je dirais :
> 
> "...A la recherche de l'inconnu qui suscite mon intéressement uniquement par sa force indéfiniment inconnue...mais qui resterait dans l'anonymat sous peine de mon désintéressant probable..."
> 
> ...



Tu devrais arrêter le miel


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> * découvrant ainsi le... heu, le pot aux roses !
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 quel poête  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











 j'aurais plutot dit: quel poteau télépho *nique*











_ne vous dérangez pas, je sais où c'est_


----------



## Finn_Atlas (17 Juillet 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *
> Ben j'en profite pour sortir.   *



Atteeeeeeends !!! 
T'as oublié ton chapeau !!!


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Atteeeeeeends !!!
> T'as oublié ton chapeau !!!
> ...














 waaooouuuuhhhhh  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










il va faire tourner le lait avec ça sur la tronche


----------



## Finn_Atlas (17 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Plait-il ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *
> MDR
> 
> 
> ...



ta sous-ventrière, alors


----------



## Finn_Atlas (17 Juillet 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *
> MDR
> 
> 
> ...



t'as raison tu deviens tout vert !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Je le reprends !!


----------



## macelene (17 Juillet 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> * Je reviens de la Claire Fontaine, où effectivement Macelene et Barbarella faisaient... heu comment appeler ça ?... des ablutions récréatives !
> 
> C'est bien des filles pas de problème.
> 
> ...




effectivement, Roberto ne vous a pas tout conté !!!
Comment a-t-il pu savoir que nous étions des filles, je ne sais pas.
Vint le moment fatidique du baiser, qu'allait-il donc se passer?
Je rêvais du prince charmant, le ZIP du costume lâcha ......
et stupéfaction, à la place du prince : le pot aux roses !!!!!
C'est lui, je n'en doute plus.


----------



## barbarella (17 Juillet 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> C'est lui, je n'en doute plus.
> ...



Et, tu l'as vu son poteau rose


----------



## macelene (17 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Et, tu l'as vu son poteau rose
> 
> ...



même pas vu, son poteau rose, microscopique


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Et, tu l'as vu son poteau rose
> 
> ...















 MDR


----------



## krystof (18 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Et, tu l'as vu son poteau rose
> 
> ...



barbarella, tu rentres à la maison tout de suite.


----------



## barbarella (18 Juillet 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *
> Comment ça "Microscopique" ???
> 
> C'est peut-être une illusion d'optique, chère amie : vous aviez la tête  sous l'eau à ce moment-là !
> ...



Sans son tuba


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Juillet 2003)

La grenouille ou le crapaud, c'est bien, mais un peu classique !
Ma préférence irait vers un déguisement d'hippopotame (j'aime bien ce mot : hippopotame, on ne sait jamais quand il va s'arreter quand on le tape sur le clavier !)...
La mise en scène ensuite : quelques billets de 20 Euros disséminés le long du cours d'eau ou de la fontaine, c'est selon ... elles arrivent en papotant gaiement (j'allais dire en hipapotant gaiement, mais c'est encore trop tot) - elles tombent sur les billets de 20 Euros, dansent une gigue de joie effrénée et se mettent à crier : Hip Hip Hip ... et attention, c'est le moment précis que vous choisissez pour bondir hors de la fontaine en gueulant "Hippopotame ... on m'a appelé ???" ...effet de surprise garanti ! Pour la suite, je laisse cela à votre imagination débordante !!!


----------



## Dark Templar (18 Juillet 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *
> Ce type est fou. *


Oui, on lui a déjà dit


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Juillet 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *
> Ce type est fou. *








 Mais non ! D'ailleurs, la preuve, c'est que je sais encore qui je suis !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...excuse-moi, mais on a encore bougé mes nénuphars de place, si ça continue, je vais me péter la gueule... j'arrive de suite !


----------



## macelene (18 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> ...excuse-moi, mais on a encore bougé mes nénuphars de place, si ça continue, je vais me péter la gueule... j'arrive de suite !
> 
> ...




ben zut alors jamais vu un hippo se ballader sur des nénuphars et en plus dans une fontaine.
c'est donc un  *microhippo* , quand au baiser au futur prince charmant, avec sa grande gueule et ses grandes dents ça fait peur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The Big trouve quelque animal plus doux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et plus petit !!!


----------



## krystof (18 Juillet 2003)

Un hippopotame, c'est pas la bête qu'a une queue en tire-bouchon


----------



## barbarella (18 Juillet 2003)

Il y en a qui ont vraiment du temps à perdre


----------



## krystof (18 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> * Il y en a qui ont vraiment du temps à perdre
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oui, je vois


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> Oui, je vois
> 
> 
> ...



Par là: pas grand chose...


----------



## krystof (18 Juillet 2003)

Par ici non plus.


----------



## barbarella (18 Juillet 2003)

Toute façon, ya rien à voir


----------



## krystof (18 Juillet 2003)

Mais si.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mets tes lunettes et écoute comme ça sent bon.


----------



## barbarella (18 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * Mais si.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et on peut toucher ?


----------



## krystof (18 Juillet 2003)

Si tu veux.
Ça a un peu la même consistance que le poteau rose.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * Si tu veux.
> Ça a un peu la même consistance que le poteau rose.
> 
> 
> ...














 MDR  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










plus c** que ça, tu meurs


----------



## jacot (19 Juillet 2003)

et moi, d'abord, je m'en fou de ton poto roz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et puis ensuite, moi je pars demain à la montagne


----------



## barbarella (19 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * Si tu veux.
> Ça a un peu la même consistance que le poteau rose.
> 
> 
> ...



Ouais... et ça à le même euh... non rien...


----------



## krystof (19 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ouais... et ça à le même euh... non rien...
> 
> ...



Tu es perturbée  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Quelqu'un vient de te faire voir son poteau rose


----------



## barbarella (19 Juillet 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> * Le même GOÛT ??????
> 
> 
> 
> ...














oooooooooh


----------



## anntraxh (19 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pourquoi "ooooooooooh" ??? 
n'es-tu point une gastronome, barbarella ???

oups !!! 
et m...  ! on n'est pas dans le srèezee "recette" , ici ?    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ok jeu sort...


----------



## barbarella (19 Juillet 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> *
> pourquoi "ooooooooooh" ???
> n'es-tu point une gastronome, barbarella ???
> 
> ...



Eh non, mais puisque nous parlons recette je recherche un bouquin qui blablabla..................................... tu vois ce que je veux dire


----------



## barbarella (19 Juillet 2003)

Et puisque nous parlons cuisine as tu lu l'excellent livre de Elisabeth Herrgott, Coquine de mère en fille, elles y offrent de très sympathiques recettes de cuisine.

_ceci n'est pas un post inutile_


----------



## krystof (19 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Eh non, mais puisque nous parlons recette je recherche un bouquin qui blablabla..................................... tu vois ce que je veux dire
> 
> ...



Un bouquin pour les sauces  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














Je sais.


----------



## barbarella (19 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Un bouquin pour les sauces
> 
> ...



ouais, les sauces ça fait tout passer, d'ailleurs ne dit-on pas c'est la sauce qui fait le poisson  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












_ceci est un post vraiment inutile_


----------



## krystof (19 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> * ceci est un post vraiment inutile *



Tu m'enlèves les mots de la bouche


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Tu m'enlèves les mots de la bouche
> 
> ...



hop


----------



## barbarella (23 Juillet 2003)

Et un petit pour la route


----------



## bonpat (26 Juillet 2003)

Tiens ! qu'est-ce que je fous là ?
J'étais tranquillement en train de bosser et j'ai glissé...


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Juillet 2003)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> * Tiens ! qu'est-ce que je fous là ?
> J'étais tranquillement en train de bosser et j'ai glissé...
> 
> 
> ...



tiens, tiens


----------



## barbarella (26 Juillet 2003)

Il se croit à Holiday on ice


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2003)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> * Tiens ! qu'est-ce que je fous là ?
> J'étais tranquillement en train de bosser et j'ai glissé...
> 
> 
> ...








 y'a des portes qui gagneraient à rester fermées  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











_j'ouvre la mienne_


----------



## anntraxh (26 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 c'est toi qui invite, ce soir ? qu'est-ce que tu prépares de bon ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



j'ai faiiiiiiimmmmm !


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 va faire un tour du coté des recettes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



y'a tout c'qui faut


----------



## aricosec (26 Juillet 2003)

oui ? qui m'appelle


----------



## krystof (26 Juillet 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> * oui ? qui m'appelle
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Personne.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tu peux rester dehors


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Juillet 2003)

Tiens, un nouveau lien dans ma signature


----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Juillet 2003)

@+ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Finn qui est passé par ici et qui reppassera par là ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> * @+
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tiens tiens ça me rappelle... une signature !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oupsy aussi ne fait que passé et mais ne reviendra seulement qu'après avoir formater son G4 et tt réinstaller 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




salut à tous... pititre...
@+++


----------



## Dark Templar (29 Juillet 2003)

Et un post inutile, un !


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * Et un post inutile, un !  *



Et deux posts inutiles, deux !


----------



## Dark Templar (29 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Et deux posts inutiles, deux !  *


Et trois posts inutiles à  la table 47, trois !


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> Et trois posts inutiles à  la table 47, trois !
> 
> 
> ...



3 petits cochons pendus au plafond


----------



## Dark Templar (29 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 3 petits cochons pendus au plafond  *


Une souris verte, qui courait dans l'herbe


----------



## Dark Templar (29 Juillet 2003)

Je me demande si on a pas trouvé un successeur à l'Ultraflood


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2003)

Dans la maison un grand cerf...


----------



## Dark Templar (29 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> * Dans la maison un grand cerf...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C'est bien ce que je disiais, digne successeur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_Un matin, un lapin, a tué un chasseur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * Je me demande si on a pas trouvé un successeur à l'Ultraflood
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ce qui m'ennuis c'est que là ca devient le bordel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Y'en a partout 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Vite réouvrez l'UltraFlood


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Un matin, un lapin, a tué un chasseur
> 
> ...



pan


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ce qui m'ennuis c'est que là ca devient le bordel
> 
> ...








 en voila un homme d'ordre


----------



## Dark Templar (29 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> pan
> 
> ...


Toi, tu pense encore à casimir


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



c'est une constatation


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> Toi, tu pense encore à casimir
> 
> 
> ...



MdR  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Il est sorti qu'une fois depuis sont méfait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je l'attends


----------



## aricosec (29 Juillet 2003)

excusez moi,mais ça me gratte  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






.


----------



## barbarella (4 Août 2003)

Fait pas froid quand même


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Août 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Fait pas froid quand même



non


----------



## barbarella (4 Août 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> non



Ah bon, toi aussi tu as chaud


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Août 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Ah bon, toi aussi tu as chaud



ca va encore


----------



## barbarella (4 Août 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> ca va encore



ouais, mais faut pas oublier de s'hydrater


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> ouais, mais faut pas oublier de s'hydrater



t'aurais pas un p'tit quelquechose


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> t'aurais pas un p'tit quelquechose



En canette ou en bouteille ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> En canette ou en bouteille ?



Faut pas faire petit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




une baignoire, t'aurais pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... et sans paille siouplait


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Août 2003)

et ca, ca t'ira


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> et ca, ca t'ira



c'est gentil de ta part  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



... mais ça fait roter à partir de la troisième


----------



## aricosec (4 Août 2003)

.....heum ! .............bon !................bien....d'accord 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









arggg !


----------



## barbarella (5 Août 2003)

Une petite citronnade ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Une petite citronnade ?














 c'est un test  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













si c'est de la citronnade, je suis la reine d'Angleterre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



où alors, c'est du citron politique  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Bon, c'est uniquement pour te faire plaisir que je vais le boire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




si je suis encore en état après, je te dirai ce que j'en pense...


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> si c'est de la citronnade, je suis la reine d'Angleterre



LOL, je voudrais bien voir ca


----------



## KARL40 (5 Août 2003)

Si tu voulais la voir, la voici :






Je mets une petite photo pour éviter tout évanouissement


----------



## aricosec (5 Août 2003)

et moi qui partait en vacances,le cousin de TANPLAN,un ancien reconverti 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ,s'est accroché a ma galerie,c'est collant  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









.


----------



## krystof (5 Août 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> et moi qui partait en vacances,le cousin de TANPLAN,un ancien reconverti
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est infecte. Il a tellement peur qu'il fait ses besoins devant tout le monde.


----------



## bonpat (12 Août 2003)

Je vais au BHV !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2003)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> Je vais au BHV !



jetzt oder nach dem Gitter ?


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Août 2003)

oupsy a dit:
			
		

> jetzt oder nach dem Gitter ?



Glash ness iv godther U


----------



## cham (4 Janvier 2004)

Hier, j'ai mangé des pâtes.


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Janvier 2004)

C'était bon ?


----------

